
Three-body Gallery - noajshu
http://three-body.ipb.ac.rs/
======
yorwba
There's also [http://numericaltank.sjtu.edu.cn/three-body/three-
body.htm](http://numericaltank.sjtu.edu.cn/three-body/three-body.htm) with
many more orbits. (Although they mostly look the same to me.)

------
noajshu
My favorite: "yarn" [http://three-body.ipb.ac.rs/sol.php?id=12](http://three-
body.ipb.ac.rs/sol.php?id=12)

------
Scaevolus
[http://gminton.org/choreo.html](http://gminton.org/choreo.html) lets you
doodle an orbital path and finds a stable configuration close to it!

------
gregorymichael
Tangentially - no scifi books have worked on my mind in the same way that the
Three Body Problem trilogy.

[https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Remembrance-
Earths...](https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Remembrance-Earths-Past-
ebook/dp/B00IQO403K/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1527691517&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=three+body+problem&psc=1)

~~~
ConfusedDog
Second that. It's probably the best hard science fiction out there.

~~~
perfmode
better than Weir’s martian?

~~~
lsadam0
I don't think The Martian and Three-Body should be compared. I think it's fair
to say that The Martian is more 'hard sci-fi' in that the story is more
grounded in what we know to be true. Three-Body has to invent some ideas in
order to finish it's story.

That said, I overall enjoyed Three Body more. Even if it did push me into an
existential crisis of some sort.

------
Analemma_
Where did this headline come from? The page itself doesn't say that these
orbits are stable. Are they actually stable?

~~~
dang
We changed the title back from 'Stable Orbits of the Three Body Problem'.

